
A Brutal New Germany - JumpCrisscross
http://m.spiegel.de/international/germany/a-1062442.html
======
DrScump

      police are allowed to shoot people in the back even if they (aren't an) imminent threat
    
    

and he _heads the opinion desk_ for Der Spiegel?

~~~
th0br0
Maybe quote properly? Probably just a (arguably very bad) vocalization of how
we Germans have little understanding for the "trigger-happiness" of US
police... even one shot fired in Germany is already relatively big news.

    
    
      In America, I was often appalled by the brutality of a society where the majority   support the death penalty and police are allowed to shoot people in the back even if they don't present an immediate threat.

